# working boxer puppies



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

A friend of mine is looking for a working line boxer female. Anyone know of any planned litters or any on the ground. I think he wants to stay around 1000.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also, if you go here http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/classifieds and click "Place an Ad," and then at Step 1 of 3, "Choose the type of ad you want to place," choose "wanted," it will lead you through the placement of a free "dog wanted" classified.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Check out Bachbett Boxers www.usabox.org Cathy has a litter right now about 6 -7 weeks old. Looks like a very nice litter. Cathy is a super person and has tons of experience in Police K9 and Schutzhund. They are located in LaCrosse Wisc.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

yeah he called them and they told him 2500 a pup. I dont know them or their lines but that is insane to charge that much for a puppy!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to belong to the same schH club as Kevin who has Dornenbusch Boxers:

http://dornenbuschboxers.com/index.html

He is a good guy, who imports working line boxers, breeds and titles his dogs. I don't know how much he charges for a pup. 

One thing to bear in mind is with any working line boxer breeder, their expenses are VERY high because they are not only titling their dogs they are also breed surveying their dogs, this is a spendy undertaking in the USA with so few working boxer breeders, so I wouldn't be surprised at the higher price for the pups.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

good luck finding a boxer thats around 1000. 

if they are responsible boxer breeders, they will have to do a lot of health testing on them, which isn't cheap. 
And if they are cropping ears, thats another 250-350 or more... 

I'd expect a boxer pup in the $2000 range.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Are the working line Boxers as prone to cancer as the show/pet lines? The breed has one of the highest incidences of it.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i knew a navy couple who had a 3 yr old boxer they got in Wisconsin ... don't remember the kennel name but "Von something".... rings a bell
- family pet but nice strong healthy and clear dog when i met it, and could easily see it came from good strong lines...knew right away it wasn't bred here 

as far as 2500 
- limited supply of good boxers compared to the traditional protection breeds ?
- both were imported and prob cost a lot to get em ?
- when you're selling a litter from a matchup of two proven dogs and you can state without lying that .... dam is certified police K9 .... and "sire is world famous" ... etc etc .... definitely expect to pay more for it 
- breeding - it's a passion ... and a business; that i know little about, so take my reasons w/ healthy dose of salt


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm guessing the dog came from Minna and Chris (Boxnen). 

Hudson (owned by Lauren - WDF member), has been shown in a number of videos and looks to be a nice specimen. I've met Minna and Chris and have seen a few of their dogs in person, it appears they have a solid reputation and produce nice working Boxers. The phenotype of their dogs IMO is a bit different from what most are accustomed to when it comes to Boxers. They appear to have nice physical/working balance overall and good consistency.


----------



## Lauren Sheppard (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm guessing the dog came from Minna and Chris (Boxnen).
> 
> Hudson (owned by Lauren - WDF member), has been shown in a number of videos and looks to be a nice specimen. I've met Minna and Chris and have seen a few of their dogs in person, it appears they have a solid reputation and produce nice working Boxers. The phenotype of their dogs IMO is a bit different from what most are accustomed to when it comes to Boxers. They appear to have nice physical/working balance overall and good consistency.


Thanks Nicole! I was going to say to check out Minna and Chris Becher (Boxnen Boxers) where I got my Hudson. That price ($2500) seems to be the norm for a real nice working German Boxer. The Bachbetts have an awesome litter on the ground.. I may try to get one myself but I know she has had a list of potential buyers from the past that have been waiting for her litters. The pups are said to be awesome working Boxers with Mali prey drive....They also have another upcoming litter in the Fall and like Susan said Kevin (Dornenbusch Boxers) is breeding his male Geronimo von German Dream to Lock and Load's bitch Glock vom Messingberg (both are imports) the pups are due the end of July (they are in California).

Boxnen should have some upcoming litters this year as well...


----------

